# Something to think about.. Black Sea Bass Tagging



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

*Copied this from Noreast Fourm*




dogfish246 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is a program most of you will definitely be interested in!
> 
> ...


----------

